# Easter deals anyone?



## Kevlar (Nov 12, 2006)

Anyone seen any good easter deals, was hoping polished bliss would do a gyeon 3 for 2 again, but dont think thats happening! 

Only one i saw so far is Britemax 15% off 3 products.

Looking to order some Gyeon goodies...


----------



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

Kevlar said:


> Anyone seen any good easter deals, was hoping polished bliss would do a gyeon 3 for 2 again, but dont think thats happening!
> 
> Only one i saw so far is Britemax 15% off 3 products.
> 
> Looking to order some Gyeon goodies...


Not specifically an easter deal, but check out Clean and Shiny. Free delivery over £40, and 10% off with code DW10.


----------



## Teufel (Feb 21, 2016)

Slim's gives 10% off just use EASTER10


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

I'm hoping for an auto finesse deal


----------



## BradleeBennett (Sep 4, 2016)

Ez Car Care have up to 70% off spring sale started today


----------



## cargainz (Jul 25, 2016)

EZ Car Care have got a sale. I'm hoping people like Adams/Autoglanz do deals on their shampoos/QDs.


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 12, 2006)

Oh yeh saw the slims one forgot that one! Yeh AF usually have some good deals, strangely quiet so far!


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

Autobrite Direct have one too starts friday i believe


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 12, 2006)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> Autobrite Direct have one too starts friday i believe


Oh dear, lets hope it goes well for them!


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

Kevlar said:


> Oh dear, lets hope it goes well for them!


Are they in trouble?


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

Kevlar said:


> Oh dear, lets hope it goes well for them!


:lol: they usually sell a load tbf but shipping costs and time to receive the goods are what let them down


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 12, 2006)

Indeed - to be fair the AB guys I think get a bad rap on here, Mark is a very nice guy always willing to chat when I met him also I went to the back to basics course they do and it was a fun day - I dont personally use their products now I have formed my own opinion of them after using them myself, like many of us I like testing other products.

I have to say the deals they do at Waxstock are excellent and anyone who has been will tell you their stand is jam packed all day so people do like their gear - my friend started using them after I used some and he loves it, hes happy with the results and especially the price which is fair play.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

ah234 said:


> I'm hoping for an auto finesse deal


Me too plus Adam's. I am really not bothered about the big discounters, like supermarket Champagne, overpiced all year to reduce massively at specific times when they make a killing.


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

AB get a bad rap for good reason,they let a lot of people down on here and made no attempt to sort it which isn't how to keep customers. Anyway back to the original question,I think a lot will run offers and discounts over Easter probably on Friday I would think.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

The EZ Car Care sale has some very good bargains it seems. If you order 2 X 500ml shampoo it's cheaper than 1000ml 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dixy (Oct 11, 2016)

AG 50% off on Friday.


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> Autobrite Direct have one too starts friday i believe


With Christmas delivery


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

AutoGlanz are going to have an "up to 50% off" sale starting 0:01 on Friday :thumb:


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 12, 2006)

Autoglanz 'upto' 50% off...have to see how good this is on friday!


----------



## Minimiller (Jan 20, 2017)

autoglanz having one interesting. Excuse to spend more now jesus =(


----------



## jamiepollock643 (May 12, 2013)

Are Autoglanz having a sale by any chance?


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

I use to live in coleraine bud:thumb: yes at 00.01 tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## Deje (Aug 12, 2016)

jamiepollock643 said:


> Are Autoglanz having a sale by any chance?


irony works poorly on the forum.


----------



## jamiepollock643 (May 12, 2013)

Chongo, you did not! Where you at now? Its still rubbish lol


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

jamiepollock643 said:


> Chongo, you did not! Where you at now? Its still rubbish lol


Ballycairan rd bud:thumb: just off captains street


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Sorry forgot am now back over near Liverpool


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

jamiepollock643 said:


> Are Autoglanz having a sale by any chance?


I'm chuckling away to myself here :thumb:


----------



## MarkusF (Feb 24, 2017)

Yes we having a little bunny sale on 

Markus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamiepollock643 (May 12, 2013)

Make it a doozy Markus, get me in the mood to buy that wash mit!


----------



## MarkusF (Feb 24, 2017)

jamiepollock643 said:


> Make it a doozy Markus, get me in the mood to buy that wash mit!


19.99 - 15% with discount code = doozy how about that for enhancing the mood? 

Markus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamiepollock643 (May 12, 2013)

Touche Markus.....Touche


----------



## brett_hudson41 (Nov 27, 2015)

Kevlar said:


> Indeed - to be fair the AB guys I think get a bad rap on here, Mark is a very nice guy always willing to chat when I met him also I went to the back to basics course they do and it was a fun day - I dont personally use their products now I have formed my own opinion of them after using them myself, like many of us I like testing other products.
> 
> I have to say the deals they do at Waxstock are excellent and anyone who has been will tell you their stand is jam packed all day so people do like their gear - my friend started using them after I used some and he loves it, hes happy with the results and especially the price which is fair play.


I just travelled to their shop to get some bits and bobs from their sale, 2 of their staff were rude and arsey, almost made me want to tell them to shove their products where they won't be able to clean.... a big fat bloke who got snotty when i asked if i should have a pump head with a 5l drum, and another guy who was being a tw** saying "ive just walkes through the door how do i know?" Every time i asked him something....but I like using their stuff so bought it anyway 😂

Couple of guys outside were very sound though

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Autofinesse have 20% off plus free mini wax when you spend over £50. Use Code: EASTER20


----------



## Dixy (Oct 11, 2016)

Black Magic Detail sale tomorrow.


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

Britemax 

To qualify order any three Britemax branded products before midnight on Monday 17th April and your whole basket will be reduced by 15%.

Discount applies to all stock items including our brand new pH neutral, bio-degradable, SLS and paraben free shampoo PURE MAX.

NO DISCOUNT CODES REQUIRED!
Offer valid from 3.00pm Friday 7th April & expires midnight 17th April!


----------



## Jue (Aug 1, 2016)

brett_hudson41 said:


> I just travelled to their shop to get some bits and bobs from their sale, 2 of their staff were rude and arsey, almost made me want to tell them to shove their products where they won't be able to clean.... a big fat bloke who got snotty when i asked if i should have a pump head with a 5l drum, and another guy who was being a tw** saying "ive just walkes through the door how do i know?" Every time i asked him something....but I like using their stuff so bought it anyway 😂
> 
> Couple of guys outside were very sound though
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Your a better man than me as I would of walked out without buying anything


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 12, 2006)

2 minutes in and the AG site was not working now its super slow...ha ha didnt see that coming..


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Kevlar said:


> 2 minutes in and the AG site was not working now its super slow...ha ha didnt see that coming..


Same here:wall: even the price won't change when you click for 5lt


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Patience gentlemen, I'm sure Joe will deliver


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 12, 2006)

Ha ha managed to add something to basket...no discount....oh dear..I only want one product to thats it im out, AG had one chance and im out.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Can't add discount at all and it's taken ages to work, not a good start guys. but am sure you will sort it out. Am looking for 2x 5lts of stuff to


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Sale is for 24 hours no need to rush, technical difficulties happen


----------



## Kyle_241 (Nov 24, 2016)

Used AG site just now, everything is working, some cracking deals to be had don't miss out :thumb:


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Kyle_241 said:


> Used AG site just now, everything is working, some cracking deals to be had don't miss out :thumb:


Maybe I'm looking in the wrong place has I've just been on and couldn't really see much


----------



## Kyle_241 (Nov 24, 2016)

pee said:


> Maybe I'm looking in the wrong place has I've just been on and couldn't really see much


All the prices your seeing next to AG products are the reduced price without showing what your saving off original price (don't ask me why) some products do have original next to them with the reduced price, but majority don't so it bit confusing, but I've bought off AG before and I know there all the reduced prices, great saving to be had on 5 litre purchases.

Hope this helps, Kyle :thumb:


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 12, 2006)

I have to be honest this is a farce. Looked this morning and the prices are not showing reduced, I give up - I have not been impressed with AG and I only bought two products from them, no doubt its good stuff, but just seems that they are a victim of their own success, sadly..

Why not just run the deals over a few days like AF do, suely they would sell more and not have their site crashed as people panic buy stuff...crazy.


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 12, 2006)

Apparently if people want to know the reduced price you can message them and they will tell you? Come on guys its 2017...and for that reason i'm out.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Here is the one your are waiting for, genuine offer.
Auto Finesse 
GET 20% OFF AND A FREE 20ML FUSION WAX WHEN YOU SPEND OVER £50.

USE PROMO CODE: EASTER20

Here's how it works, simply select the products you wish to purchase and put them in your cart, then enter the discount code EASTER20 in the relevant field at the checkout when paying for your order - it's as easy as that.
Please note the free wax won't show on your order confirmation or invoice, it's manually added our end when we pack your order up for dispatch.

*Offer ends midnight 17th April.
Link added
http://www.autofinesse.co.uk/offers/


----------



## brett_hudson41 (Nov 27, 2015)

Jue said:


> Your a better man than me as I would of walked out without buying anything


If I hadn't traveled an hour I probably would of 😂

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------

